# Last Minute Speicals on Kayaking Trips in Ecuador



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Kayakers,

Small World Adventures is offering an awesome last minute special on our trips that start Feb. 11th.

If you can fly into Quito on Feb. 11th, we have 2 trips with space available:

*Class III+*

and

*Advanced Creeking Clinic IV+*

Contact Darcy at [email protected] for pricing details.
 
If you are interested, let me know ASAP, and pass this along to anyone you know who might be able to make it.

If you are looking into flights, you'll want to fly into Quito February 11th, fly home February 19th and you will paddle the 7 days in between with us.


----------

